

JS Objects: Distractions - youngtaff
http://davidwalsh.name/javascript-objects-distractions

======
davidwalshblog
Part one is published here:

<http://davidwalsh.name/javascript-objects>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5591579>

